# Can a newbie get the Amano look?



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Newbies can certainly create amazing tanks. For the best chance of success, you have to do research, lots of research. Look through all the threads, the successful ones, the failed ones and figure out the patterns. If you can do that, you can get the good stuff and avoid the bad stuff. Unfortunately, asking once will barely give you any advice to be truly successful. I made the mistake of coming from a background in saltwater aquaria and thinking I knew everything about aquariums, but planted tanks are so completely different, and if I'd accepted that from the beginning, I'd have avoided the countless mistakes and dead plants.

an Eheim canister filter, pressurized CO2, lots of ferts (don't be shy) and t-5 lights are a good place to start.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

spinycheek said:


> Newbies can certainly create amazing tanks. For the best chance of success, you have to do research, lots of research. Look through all the threads, the successful ones, the failed ones and figure out the patterns. If you can do that, you can get the good stuff and avoid the bad stuff. Unfortunately, asking once will barely give you any advice to be truly successful. I made the mistake of coming from a background in saltwater aquaria and thinking I knew everything about aquariums, but planted tanks are so completely different, and if I'd accepted that from the beginning, I'd have avoided the countless mistakes and dead plants.
> 
> an Eheim canister filter, pressurized CO2, lots of ferts (don't be shy) and t-5 lights are a good place to start.


I'm in both places, in a sense. I know ridiculous amounts about my saltwater fish, but I'd like to get into fw planted tanks. Is this going to end up as expensive as my reef? ._.


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

Chibils said:


> Is this going to end up as expensive as my reef? ._.


Probably lol... I know I have spent wayyyyyy more than I ever expected...its worth it though!


----------



## fourmations (Feb 12, 2009)

hi there

one thing to mention is plant mass in a new tank
you cant just plant hc and hairgrass and expect miracles
you will get bad brown algae

thats what i did, not knowing any better....
i tried to do an iwagumi by planting what i wanted
where i wanted it and thought it would just grow in

you need to stuff the tank with fast growing stems
let it all settle in and then you can think about your scape

regarding diy co2....
let me state that i am a newb myself
but ime diy co2 is a nightmare

one of the biggest causes of algae is fluctuating co2
which is par for the course with diy co2

it is not impossible to have a wonderful diy co2 tank
but for me its was impossible to tend the diy well enough
to get the consistent rate needed

rgds

4


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I found this helpful: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7-aquascaping-principles-birgit-wolfgang.html


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

fourmations said:


> one thing to mention is plant mass in a new tank
> you cant just plant hc and hairgrass and expect miracles
> you will get bad brown algae


Yes and No. I planted strictly UG then switched to HC and haven't had any brown diatom algae in my tank. Just a bit of GDA/ GSA on the glass. I have very little plant mass in my tank: HC, HM, Anubias 'Petite', Anubias 'Gold', RRF. The last 3 were just added over the last few days and until then went 30 days with just HC and HM (HM was in there for 2.5 weeks of the last 4). Alot is based on Light, CO2 and fert regime.



agutt said:


> Probably lol... I know I have spent wayyyyyy more than I ever expected...its worth it though!


So true, worth every cent and then some! :icon_eek:



KDahlin said:


> I found this helpful: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7-aquascaping-principles-birgit-wolfgang.html


Great article I usede this one myself! :thumbsup:

I think most of it is time and dedication to a tank. Along with making adjustments as you see fit for your tank. I've purchased atleast $250 worth of plants to turn around and give/ sell most of them away as they didn't compliment my tank. Also some plants require more work and acclimation time then others. My HM requires trimming ever 4-5 days too keep it in shape.

Craig


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

I have about $3000 in my 65 gallon tank, so I'd say it can almost as expensive as a reef tank.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

spinycheek said:


> I have about $3000 in my 65 gallon tank, so I'd say it can almost as expensive as a reef tank.


 
:eek5: That is about what I have in my Mini M and tools/ toys. :icon_eek:


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Do not expect your tank to look like Amanos after a couple months. That man has decades of experience! Now some people are natural at these things and you may be one of them, but be prepared to have some hickups along the way. 

You do not need lots of ferts, T5 lights, and CO2 to have a nice looking tank. The key is balance. Lower lighting and little/no CO2 and the right amount of ferts can achieve wonderful results. I've done it and it can be just as rewarding and is a fraction of the price of a "high tech" tank. $2 on top soil and an old shop light can go a long way! Plants will not grow as fast, but they can still look very nice. With HOT5 lighting there is a tender balance with CO2 and fertilizer. Once you have things figured out, plants will grow very fast and often very lush. Once you have that figured out, then you can dream about having a tank that looks like Amanos. 

Also, Amano is an amazing photographer. Remember that much of the dynamic lighting you see in his pics are done with expensive flash units and special photography techniques. 

Take your time, read a lot, and you will be successful!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

If you want to learn about Amanos work check out his websites and books - The Nature Aquarium. 

http://www.adana.co.jp/index_e.php


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

There are two componants to having an Amano like aquascape... 

The aquascape design and doing what it takes to grow healthy plants.

The design aspect can be achieved by following some basic and easy design modles.

This article explains some modles

Aquascaping principals

Another type of Amano design that is simple enough for anyone to copy is *Iwagumi.* This style is basically just a carpet plant covering most of the bottom with some strategicly placed rocks. There is a great article written by Roy Deki that explains this easy but highly desirable aquascaping style:

Iwagumi Style

As far as what it takes to grow and keep the plants healthy, it comes down to providing a balance of C02, light, and nutrients. You do not have to necassarily use Amano products to achieve this. DIY C02 would work, particularly for your first try at it. 

The type of aquascaping style shown in your example photo not only incorporates a good understanding of design principals, but is also extremely dependent on the art of pruning. The aquascape would be nothing without a superior understanding of how to effectively prune stem plants.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

> The aquascape would be nothing without a superior understanding of how to effectively prune stem plants.


This is an area where I really fall down, and I don't think I am alone. Is there a good reference for stem pruning techniques?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

houstonhobby said:


> This is an area where I really fall down, and I don't think I am alone. Is there a good reference for stem pruning techniques?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

spinycheek said:


> I have about $3000 in my 65 gallon tank, so I'd say it can almost as expensive as a reef tank.


How on earth do you spend $3,000 on a Freshwater tank?!?!?! I just don't see it. lol I know that Reef tanks are that much(I have a SPS/LPS dominated reef tank myself).


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> How on earth do you spend $3,000 on a Freshwater tank?!?!?! I just don't see it. lol I know that Reef tanks are that much(I have a SPS/LPS dominated reef tank myself).


 
Visist this site adana-usa.com and browse the store. :eek5::thumbsup::icon_eek:


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

> How on earth do you spend $3,000 on a Freshwater tank?!?!?!


I can totally see this, and I am sure I have done it myself. The trick, however, is to not keep track of the money, and to not spend too much of it all in one place. That way, you never have to confront those kind of numbers. Unless your spouse is a fish person, if they actually see the cost there is going to be trouble.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

A lot of that money was in fancy, high end plumbing and custom filters plus the various monitors and controllers, it really can add up fast. Lucky my wife doesn't seem to care! 

I decided to have fun building my tank.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the key to having what everyone(meaning 99%) on this site wants, if they want an amano style tank, is:

First a good tank size and shape. ADA aquariums are awesome and they have nearly perfect sizes, but they are expensive. If you go ADA look to spend about $300-500 on an average to large tank. You can go with a more average style tank made by AGA or perfecto, (I'd suggest the 40 breeder or a 75 gallon). either way you want a relatively shallow tank that is about half as wide as it is long. Trust me the depth in the field of view is what can make or break a tank!

Good CO2: This is a must in my opinion. Some people will differ, but algae is so directly related to co2 and lights that even a low light tnk faires much better with a good quality CO2 setup. look to spend at least 200 before it's all said and done on co2. tank, regulator, and some form of diffusion.

Then filtration: Canister all day. It is optimal, cool, and is the easiest in the long run for many reasons. It can keep the equipment out of the tank for that clean look. I suggest double the rated filtration(thus if you have a 60 gallon tank and you want to use an eheim 2213 that has a rating of a tank up to 60 gallons, get two of them). Eheim, rena filstar are the two best imo. Look to spend anywhere from 100-300 on filters, piping, etc...then if you go with glasswear for the filters and the co2 diffusion, add an extra 100.

Next is lighting: Metal Halide, T5, compact flourescent, and worst is incandescent. If your going for an open top tank (which is ada style) metal halide and/or t5 all day. look to spend about 300 on a reasonable fixture but they can get up to 1000 for some super nice ones.

Substrate: ADA aquasoil is number one. eco complete, flourite, florabase are all good too, but aquasoil is proven by science and all of our experience to work the best all round. price---50-300 on AS.

Harscape is up to you...rocks and wood...are everywhere, but Amano-ish stuff is of couse special metior rock and is highly sovereign to all other forms of rock or wood! cost----free-hundreds.

plants: depends on what you get: research for species, prices, and care needs BEFORE you get them.

THe Best advice I can give you is Patience. Research. and keep it fun!!!

got to go to class later!!!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Basically you will spend at least $1000 for a quality setup, but when its all said and done, $1500-$2000.

And that's just for the quality equipment. then you have to learn to grow it all and trim it and have <1% algae.

I'm not trying to discourage you. I'm just saying you need to go ahead and get quality equipment instead of skimping. 

If you skimp out, you will be sitting in your room looking at a pile of compost in a $500 tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

If you want an Amano style layout do one simple thing.

Get a bunch of stems some stones and riccia into the tank. 

Wait 3 months and let it all grow out crazy

Trim it aggressively

Photograph it well

Smack a good name on it and call it art!

If you look at his nature world aquarium books some are so simple and easy a cave man could achieve it. One is just a sheet of Riccia around a few stones with some bulbs sprouting up and adding some red. Granted it looks great but it isn't impossible or anything and needing of any high end equiptment besides a tank full of water and some light. 

I think we tend to over do things here.

-Andrew


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

houstonhobby said:


> Unless your spouse is a fish person, if they actually see the cost there is going to be trouble.


You got that right! I don't think most people imagine how expensive it can get until they are knee-deep in the hobby and by then there's no turning back!:wink:

Except strangely enough, now that I have an addiction I can find money where it never was before!

leafshapedheart


----------

